# 1968 hideaway actuators & brake booster questions



## MO Goat (Apr 7, 2011)

Anyone out there with any advice on whether or not you can rebuild the original actuators or should I buy repros? Is there a company that can rebuild them?

Any other tips about any of the the other hideaway components? Springs, arms, etc.

Also, where's the best place to buy a power brake booster with the "Delco Moraine" stamp on it? Found some on eBay, but wasn't sure of the quality.

Thank you.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Ames Performance, Inline Tube (and probably Performance Years and Year One) sell repair parts and/or complete actuators. 

Same recommendations for the booster.


----------

